# boys names to match with Layla!?



## teekay22

Im expecting a baby boy in 9 weeks! 
We havent found a name we absolutely love so I guess im looking for suggestions! 
I have a daughter named Layla (3 yrs) so hopefully a name that can match nicely with that. 
Open to any suggestions!!!! 
Thanks


----------



## bumblebeexo

Alfie
Thomas
Lachlan
Luke
Liam
Bobby
Archie
Frankie
Benjamin
James
Kai


----------



## brownlieB

ah dam it I got excited then, i'm also due in 9wks and no names, I thought I was going to come a crop a whole list to poach!

our choices have been

liam
evan
samuel
theo
finnley
rowan
aiden

but we've slowly gone off them all :dohh:


----------



## MUMOF5

Layla and Logan
Layla and Finn
Layla and Flynn
Layla and Max


----------



## HappyAnjeL

i know a brother and sister named Landon and Layla, and I love their names together. I also like Liam and Benjamin!


----------



## CloverMouse

Layla and Logan
Layla and Grady
Layla and Gavin


----------



## wannabemomy37

Layla & Todd
Layla & Mitchell
Layla & Sawyer
Layla & Anthony
Layla & Derek
Layla & Kyle
Layla & Peter
Layla & Erik


----------

